# Car Forums > Automotive News >  Winnebago $4.4 Billion backorder.

## ZenOps

https://www.motor1.com/news/577203/w...acklog-orders/

Simply can not keep up with demand. Seems next generation has taken to vanlife as viable, maybe necessary.

----------


## jacky4566

Damn crazy.

Anyone want to startup a new competitor? I have some fun ideas.

----------

